# New DSG clutch development thread by SSP



## Serrari (Jun 29, 2008)

*New DSG clutch development by SSP thread*

Hi, I just wanted to create a thread about the process of the new clutch for the DSG that SSP is making for us guys interested in more power. I will be upgrading this thread as I am receiving new info.
First a little bit of background. SSP makes clutches for the GTR and EVO X double clutch transmissions. They have the most HP GTR in the world holding 700awhp. They also have some upgrades for parts in the transmission that need to be replaced to hold more power. Here are some car projects they have worked on: http://www.sspperformance.com/...oject
I talked to them and asked about the DSG transmission they told me to send it over so they could make R&D on it.
The transmission was sent last week, they just received it on Tuesday and its completely torn apart. They told me that it seems that there is 2 different styles of clutch discs in it. This is just the beginning, the process will take about 2 months to get all work done. here are some pics:

















































_Modified by Serrari at 7:46 AM 12-31-2009_


_Modified by Serrari at 7:47 AM 12-31-2009_


----------



## jonnyc23 (Oct 5, 2006)

At last, there will be an option for DSG upgrade for probably half the cost of the HPA option.. 
Big props for sending in a box for the development!!
Looking forward to seeing the results!!


----------



## high_octaneGTI (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: New DSG clutch development by SSP thread (Serrari)*

shweet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## staulkor (May 21, 2007)

FINALY!!!!! lol
I am very excited.


----------



## PatrickVas (Aug 23, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Do you guys have an estimated price range yet? Trust me if you guys can make this affordable, TONS of people will get this.


----------



## hatnlvr (Aug 30, 2004)

Nice!! Great to see some competition finally coming to the market.


----------



## Serrari (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (PatrickVas)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PatrickVas* »_Do you guys have an estimated price range yet? Trust me if you guys can make this affordable, TONS of people will get this.

Price will be known until everything is fabricated, but they sell the upgrade for the Nissan GTR at $1800usd.


----------



## tautvydasv (Mar 13, 2007)

Could anyone advice what is the price for stock clutch pack?


----------



## Serrari (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: (tautvydasv)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tautvydasv* »_Could anyone advice what is the price for stock clutch pack?

Its around $550usd.


----------



## CLestat (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: (Serrari)*

Atascado!!!!
Subscrito


----------



## bwoodahl (Dec 13, 2007)

This is good news! Please keep us updated with the development.


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## itouch (Oct 14, 2007)

Very good news, subscribed.


----------



## kimhemm (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: New DSG clutch development by SSP thread (Serrari)*

Good news for DSG owners
Did you break your old clutches ??


----------



## Serrari (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: New DSG clutch development by SSP thread (kimhemm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kimhemm* »_Good news for DSG owners
Did you break your old clutches ??

No, but I had slipping issues.


----------



## jonnyc23 (Oct 5, 2006)

What boost are you at Serrari?
Im running 22psi now and DSG feels no different at all.. Still super smooth, not even a hint of it slipping..


----------



## SSPKris (Jan 9, 2010)

We are very excited to be a part of this project. We are expanding to the Audi, Volkwagon, and BMW dual tronic transmisison markets. Please follow this thread for exciting developments.


----------



## Serrari (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: (jonnyc23)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jonnyc23* »_What boost are you at Serrari?
Im running 22psi now and DSG feels no different at all.. Still super smooth, not even a hint of it slipping..

When running more than 20psi I had slipping issues. The issues where when I WOT it in 2nd gear and just a litlle in 3rd. With 20psi the DSG won't change to the next gear.


----------



## Serrari (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: (SSPKris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SSPKris* »_We are very excited to be a part of this project. We are expanding to the Audi, Volkwagon, and BMW dual tronic transmisison markets. Please follow this thread for exciting developments.

Hey Kris, its good having you here in the forums. You can also post any updates in this thread. I think there's going to be a lot of people interested on how the project is going.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Serrari)*

Looking forward to the results as well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SSPKris (Jan 9, 2010)

Serrari,
I sent you some new updated pictures of the progress of the clutch discs. The development is ahead of schedule. The discs and clutch components are in CAD right now. We are also developing a new high temp seal package for this transmission.


----------



## Serrari (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: (SSPKris)*

Here are the pics:
































































I guess these are the clutch compnents and discs.


----------



## rhouse181 (Apr 13, 2008)

the inside clutch pack looks considerably more worn than the large, outside disk... very interesting


----------



## SSP Jeremy (Jan 9, 2010)

The reason for that is, set A controls 1,3,5,R, and set B is for 2,4,6. So typically you'll have more wear on set A....Same way go's for the EVO and GTR.


_Modified by SSP Jeremy at 2:01 PM 1-9-2010_


----------



## rhouse181 (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: (SSP Jeremy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SSP Jeremy* »_The reason for that is, set A controls 1,3,5,R, and set B is for 2,4,6. So typically you'll have more wear on set A....Same way go's for the EVO and GTR.

_Modified by SSP Jeremy at 1:35 PM 1-9-2010_

makes perfect sense... so do you guys spend any extra attention on set A to develop something more durable? or would different friction surfaces on the two sets cause issues with driveability, etc?
i don't know anything about DSG, so i hope you don't mind all the questions. always been a manual guy


----------



## SSP Jeremy (Jan 9, 2010)

*Re: (rhouse181)*

if you look at the pictures posted above, you'll notice the aggressive angle cuts and groves in the smaller set of oem clutches.
Typically we would make a more aggressive design/pattern/larger disks and steels.
You wont see any problems in regards to drive ability as this is the design from the manufacture. 
No problem.....ask away! That's what I'm here for.










_Modified by SSP Jeremy at 3:22 PM 1-9-2010_


----------



## itouch (Oct 14, 2007)

With your success on the GTR im sure this will also rock. I hope we turboguys can pass 500ftlb with your clutchpack.
Can you check if the clutchpacks are the same in the golf GTI and golf R32? I think they are but better to be sure.


_Modified by itouch at 4:26 PM 1-9-2010_


----------



## SSPKris (Jan 9, 2010)

Initial testing of the clutch discs will commense shortly. The DSG UPGRADED STAGE 1 CLUTCH PACKAGE will be priced at 1199.00USD. This will include new clutch discs and clutch steels. 
SSP STAGE 2 is already in development and will be available toward the end of February.
SSP PERFORMANCE


----------



## itouch (Oct 14, 2007)

*Re: (SSPKris)*

Do you have any high hp dsg car to test these in? Im interested in how your test on the new materia will be made.


----------



## SSPKris (Jan 9, 2010)

We actually have a machine that can simulate load and torque on different surfaces. We will be looking for 2 independant test cars when the clutch discs are thru R&D. We do this with all of our clutch projects.
SSP PERFORMANCE


----------



## SSPKris (Jan 9, 2010)

We have 1 car as of right now for this testing.


----------



## itouch (Oct 14, 2007)

Sounds great Kris. Please look up if the clutchpack also will fit the dsg in the golf r32. Im 99% sure they are the same but better to look up.


----------



## SSPKris (Jan 9, 2010)

*Re: (itouch)*

They will fit this model of car. 
They will fit the following models: 
VW GTi, GLi, R32, Scirocco, Audi TT, TT V6, TTS, A3, A4, S3, SEAT Leon, Cupra
SSP PERFORMANCE
[email protected]


----------



## sciblades (Oct 21, 2008)

i know this is off topic, but since you are going into the audi market will you do something for the b8 s4? 
They don't need it yet but i am sure they will


----------



## SSP Jeremy (Jan 9, 2010)

*Re: (sciblades)*

If there's a need.....we will make the parts!


----------



## jonnyc23 (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: (Serrari)*

Interesting, no such problems here at all..
Im going to continue with mine until I feel there is an issue and then I will be purchasing one of these kits.. Looks like fantastic development!
Just a quick question.. Is this upgrade going to be equivalent to just simply increasing the friction of the discs, so that the torque holding capacity will be higher? Or will this require adjustments to the DSG map also because of different engagements etc?
Well done again for all involved


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

if you want a second test car, you can always have mine.


----------



## SSP Jeremy (Jan 9, 2010)

To answer your question, yes.... and no.
Yes, larger clutches and steels will increase the friction/clamping pressure to allow for more hp, and tq holding capacities, but there's more to it then that. We also use different compounds to make the clutches, and a more aggressive patterns into the clutch plates themselves. 
We don't cut groves, or patterns into the steels of course, but we do increase the size, and compound of the steels.
You don't get to have the Worlds fastest Evo X MR, and the Worlds fastest GTR-R35 if you don't have tuning solutions. 


_Modified by SSP Jeremy at 12:04 AM 1-10-2010_


_Modified by SSP Jeremy at 10:03 AM 1-10-2010_


----------



## jonnyc23 (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: (SSP Jeremy)*

Makes sense, thanks for the info..


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

My car is near Baltimore right now...


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*

I wonder if HPA stage 3 flash and these clutch packs are a
match made in heaven?


----------



## wazzap1101 (May 1, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (sabba)*

Or even better, the guys at SSP develop software for their clutch packs


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

Uni software is cheaper http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (wazzap1101)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wazzap1101* »_Or even better, the guys at SSP develop software for their clutch packs









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SSPKris (Jan 9, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (sabba)*

SSP is going to be traveling to Mexico City in the near future to discuss 3 different stages of clutch setups, and tuning with Unitronic. Please stay tuned for updates.
SSP PERFORMANCE


----------



## SSP Jeremy (Jan 9, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*

There's going to be some pretty serious clutch packages coming out soon!


_Modified by SSP Jeremy at 8:48 PM 1-12-2010_


----------



## EL_3grab (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (SSP Jeremy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SSP Jeremy* »_There's going to be some pretty serious clutch packages coming out soon!

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTiWV (Jul 31, 2008)

thats definitely good news for all the DSG owners


----------



## J-GTi (Jan 12, 2008)

Finally some good news for 2010!


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (J-GTi)*

I'm definitely curious to see what SSP comes up with for the DSG.
We've been supplying them with some parts for their Nissan GTR projects, so it's nice to see them getting into the VAG world. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (GTiWV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTiWV* »_thats definitely good news for all the DSG owners

Well the ones who need it anyway


----------



## Serrari (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: (J-GTi)*

Can't wait for the clutch upgrade to be ready, aiming for 650whp with a race gas tune.


----------



## jonnyc23 (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: (Serrari)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Serrari* »_Can't wait for the clutch upgrade to be ready, aiming for 650whp with a race gas tune.









Sounds awesome.. Just out of interest, what boost were you running on your 500+WHP dyno run??


----------



## Serrari (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: (jonnyc23)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jonnyc23* »_
Sounds awesome.. Just out of interest, what boost were you running on your 500+WHP dyno run??









25psi on the original Unitronic file.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: (Serrari)*

Dont worry guys, the SSP stage 1,2,3 clutch kits, its gonna be supported by Unitronic Chipped, so the hardware is allready being developed and finished and inmediatelly after that the dsg is gonna be tunned in two different cars!! by MZ.
Killer package SSP - Unitronic Chipped FTW!!










_Modified by [email protected] at 5:49 PM 1-13-2010_


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

whats the projected power thresholds for each stage?


----------



## mac sauce (Nov 6, 2008)

*Re: (NeverOEM)*

if we already have the uni dsg software, can we still be included in this package deal?


----------



## DjSherif (Apr 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*

good stuff


----------



## VaGPuncher (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (DjSherif)*

doesnt the same rule apply as always though??? as of now the clutches is the weaker part of the tranny so that is what would go first? so now if u upgrade those to hold the power other things will break?? so now gonna have to look for a whole tranny upgrade?


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *VaGPuncher* »_doesnt the same rule apply as always though??? as of now the clutches is the weaker part of the tranny so that is what would go first? so now if u upgrade those to hold the power other things will break?? so now gonna have to look for a whole tranny upgrade?


I didn't even read your post just now, but your name is awesome hahahaha


----------



## VaGPuncher (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (LEWXCORE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LEWXCORE* »_
I didn't even read your post just now, but your name is awesome hahahaha

hahaha!! Thanks!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)

*Re: (SSP Jeremy)*

Jeremy I sent you a PM.


----------



## SSPKris (Jan 9, 2010)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I just wanted to give you guys a update to what is going on with the clutch development. Our first clutch discs are cut, and are in for hardening. The discs should be back from heat treating by the first week of February, and then they go off to the secret place to add the final coating of clutch material.
The process is going to take a bit longer than expected. This transmission is new to us and we are exploring all possibilities to get all the weaknesses figured out. We are also making a upgraded seal packages. This will allow you DSG onwers to put even more clamping power to the clutch discs.
We also will be working closely with Unitronic to come out with specific packages. We are planning to come out with 3 different but unique power stages, so that we can accomodate all different power levels.
SSP PERFORMANCE


----------



## Serrari (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: (SSPKris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SSPKris* »_I just wanted to give you guys a update to what is going on with the clutch development. Our first clutch discs are cut, and are in for hardening. The discs should be back from heat treating by the first week of February, and then they go off to the secret place to add the final coating of clutch material.
The process is going to take a bit longer than expected. This transmission is new to us and we are exploring all possibilities to get all the weaknesses figured out. We are also making a upgraded seal packages. This will allow you DSG onwers to put even more clamping power to the clutch discs.
We also will be working closely with Unitronic to come out with specific packages. We are planning to come out with 3 different but unique power stages, so that we can accomodate all different power levels.
SSP PERFORMANCE

Thats's awesome Kris, can't wait for this project to be ready. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SSPKris (Jan 9, 2010)

*Re: (Serrari)*

SSP is going to be making the 400 whp discs first. We will be concentrating on 3 different stages of hp packages. Their will be the 400, 500, and 600+ packages for your serious hp guys. We will be making a limited run of the 400whp clutch discs due to the huge expense involved. 
Jeremy is going to be posting up preorders if anyone wants to get some of the first 400whp clutch discs on the market. We are going to produce roughly 50 sets of disc packages. We will are going to accept prepayment only to secure the package. The 400whp clutch discs will be available during the month of March.
SSP PERFORMANCE


----------



## 07wolfsburg (Mar 7, 2008)

Any idea on a price range?


----------



## jonnyc23 (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: (SSPKris)*

+1..
Also when will you be able to say what the 400 / 500 / 600 kits consist of??
And what do you rate the OEM clutches to as im running around the 400whp range now without any problems??


----------



## SSPKris (Jan 9, 2010)

*Re: (jonnyc23)*

Stock clutch discs are capable of holding around 400hp for a limited amount of time. We are designing a disc that can hold 400hp without any issues. This also will be a upgrade from the factory clutch design. Factory clutch discs do not have a rating for this amount of power and will eventually fail.
We see this same scenario in the Nissan and Mitsubishi market. The Nissan GTR stock clutch discs will hold 600hp for about half a dozen launches or so, and then they are baked.
SSP PERFORMANCE


----------



## Serrari (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: (SSPKris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SSPKris* »_Stock clutch discs are capable of holding around 400hp for a limited amount of time. We are designing a disc that can hold 400hp without any issues. This also will be a upgrade from the factory clutch design. Factory clutch discs do not have a rating for this amount of power and will eventually fail.
We see this same scenario in the Nissan and Mitsubishi market. The Nissan GTR stock clutch discs will hold 600hp for about half a dozen launches or so, and then they are baked.
SSP PERFORMANCE

This is true, my stock clutch packs holded about 420whp for just 2 months and I didn't use tha car that much.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (SSPKris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SSPKris* »_The Nissan GTR stock clutch discs will hold 600hp for about half a dozen launches or so, and then they are baked.
SSP PERFORMANCE

Huge issue facing that crowd now.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for SSP Performance.Cant wait to try these out


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)

*Re: (Issam Abed)*

Jeremy - Still waiting on a response to that E-mail I sent you


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

i pm'd you too SSP


----------



## SSP Jeremy (Jan 9, 2010)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I sent you a email a while back....might have got messed up when our servers went out. 
I'll send it again.
If you have any questions feel free to give me a call directly at 443-636-0530


----------



## itouch (Oct 14, 2007)

Bump for updates?


----------



## SSPKris (Jan 9, 2010)

*Re: (itouch)*

SSP will be receiving its first shipment of clutch discs around the 15-20th of this month. The testing has been completed. The 400whp discs will be the first on the market. SSP has several sets of the first clutchs going to approved vendors for installation. 
We will post up more updates as the dates get closer.
SSP PERFORMANCE


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: (SSPKris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SSPKris* »_SSP will be receiving its first shipment of clutch discs around the 15-20th of this month. The testing has been completed. The 400whp discs will be the first on the market. SSP has several sets of the first clutchs going to approved vendors for installation. 
We will post up more updates as the dates get closer.
SSP PERFORMANCE 

Nice glad to hear. We have done a few sets here under warranty on some cars. The job is not as bad as it looks, it is just a little scary at first seeing internals of a trans you don't see eveyday.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Jeremy - I tried to call you this morning, no option to leave a message. Give me a call at the shop please.


----------



## bmr_6 (Feb 4, 2010)

*Re: (SSPKris)*

Price?...


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

price+uni DSG program promo?


----------



## bmr_6 (Feb 4, 2010)

*Re: (mkim)*

Price?! Price?! Price?!


----------



## SSPKris (Jan 9, 2010)

*Re: (bmr_6)*

The first stage of clutch discs will sell for 1199.00 (US). We have a very small first run we are making. These first run of clutch discs will be available for shipment around the 20th of this month. We are producing around 25 sets of clutch discs. We have several sets still available if anyone wants to get on the list for the first sets out.
SSP PERFORMANCE


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: (SSPKris)*

any info on the unitronic software that goes with this ...in terms of feature upgrades, or will it be the same feature set as currently sold?


----------



## SSP Jeremy (Jan 9, 2010)

^^^ we are working with unitronic but do not have anything locked down. I'll update once we have all the information.


----------



## hpgetsmeoff (Mar 11, 2010)

*Re: ([email protected])*

In the grape vine - Exedy is getting ready to release clutches that will put SSP to shame? They were mostly in the manual business but hear getting ready to make a run. Anyone else heard this?


----------



## hpgetsmeoff (Mar 11, 2010)

*Re: New DSG clutch development by SSP thread (Serrari)*

Anyone heard anything about Exedy? Word is that they are soon to release clutches to put SSP to shame? Haven't seen them yet. Exedy does some good stuff on the manual side, but looks like they might be gearing up on this? Anybody heard anything?


----------



## Serrari (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: New DSG clutch development by SSP thread (hpgetsmeoff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hpgetsmeoff* »_Anyone heard anything about Exedy? Word is that they are soon to release clutches to put SSP to shame? Haven't seen them yet. Exedy does some good stuff on the manual side, but looks like they might be gearing up on this? Anybody heard anything?


If you want to talk about another company clutch please go ahead and create your own thread, dont come here to talk garbage.


_Modified by Serrari at 7:01 AM 3-11-2010_


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: New DSG clutch development by SSP thread (Serrari)*

He is a slandering troll. don't sweat it.


----------



## high_octaneGTI (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: New DSG clutch development by SSP thread (Serrari)*

ughh... too bad my uni dealer doesnt do the DSG flash


----------



## 07wolfsburg (Mar 7, 2008)

I know ssp is working with uni but i should be ok running revo dsg flash if I were to purchase these clutch packs correct?


----------



## SSPKris (Jan 9, 2010)

*Re: (07wolfsburg)*

SSP AUDI/DSG 400whp and 500whp clutch disc packages are here. 
























SSP PERFORMANCE


----------



## Serrari (Jun 29, 2008)

Awesome!!! Cant wait to test mine.


----------



## itouch (Oct 14, 2007)

I have emailed you guys without any response.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: (07wolfsburg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *07wolfsburg* »_I know ssp is working with uni but i should be ok running revo dsg flash if I were to purchase these clutch packs correct?

incorrect


----------



## 07wolfsburg (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
incorrect









So unless I switch to uni i'd be wasting my money purchasing these?


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: (07wolfsburg)*

Interested in the feature set of the uni flash and pricing for the kit.
Thanks


----------



## devanf (Jan 22, 2006)

To all the SA peeps we will also be getting a set for TESTING purposes ... lol
There will be a package on the Clutches fitted and the DSG flash. The gearbox will have to be shipped to KZN - or car driven to us. The DSG flash is ALREADY available at ALL our Dealers nationally.
Pricing will be confirmed once we have made arrangement to get the clutches.


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

if I was keeping my car... 
Oh well... I think the floodgates are finally starting to open for awesome parts and upgrades for the DSG and MK5 in general!
Great work... looking forward to hearing some feedback!


----------



## SSPKris (Jan 9, 2010)

*Re: (yvrnycracer)*

SSP is announcing the release of our new DSG HIGH PERFORMANCE CLUTCH DISCS. We will be giving a full write up shortly. SSP will be installing the new discs in the first DSG transmission today.
























SSP PERFORMANCE


_Modified by SSPKris at 2:26 PM 4-12-2010_


----------



## gti787 (Oct 17, 2009)

Cannot wait to see the results!


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Awesome work SSP... Now i'm going to really start getting jealous of DSG when i start seeing guys holding serious power on these..
Also I do like the exedy troll... adds a nice touch to this thread, LOL.


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

is this the kit that will handle 600hp?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)

*Re: (NeverOEM)*

Guys we will also be performing the upgraded DSG Clutch Disc Installations here at our shop in NJ !


----------



## itouch (Oct 14, 2007)

Any progress?


----------



## staulkor (May 21, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Guys we will also be performing the upgraded DSG Clutch Disc Installations here at our shop in NJ ! 









How much?


----------



## SSPKris (Jan 9, 2010)

*Re: (staulkor)*

Guys, thanks for being patient. As you all know the clutch discs have arrived and are being installed in several cars. We currently have the 400whp clutch discs installed in 2 DSG transmissions. The cars are running and shifting flawlessly.
We have sent 1 specific set to Unitronic for further testing with their software. We have sold out of our first 30 sets of clutch discs. We have another 40 sets going to be here tomorrow.
The new 500whp clutch discs will be available the first week of May. Unitronic will be tuning for these applications very shortly.
If you have any further questions, please email me.








[email protected] 
SSP PERFORMANCE


----------



## itouch (Oct 14, 2007)

I have emailed you guys 2 times without any response.


----------



## SSPKris (Jan 9, 2010)

*Re: (itouch)*

I am not sure to why we are not getting your emails. But please direct all emails to [email protected] .
SSP


----------



## SSP Jeremy (Jan 9, 2010)

*Re: (itouch)*

I haven't received then either. If you have any questions please call me directly. My cell phone is 443-636-0530. I'm available from 10 am to 12 midnight 7 days a week.
My email is [email protected] (remember that's 2 S's and 2 P's)
Regards, Jeremy Rohrs


----------



## itouch (Oct 14, 2007)

I got reply from Kris now and all is fine








Cant wait to hear more reviews about how these clutches hold more power, you mark them with whp but any estimates on torque they can hold?


----------



## SSP Jeremy (Jan 9, 2010)

*Re: (itouch)*

good to here. I'll be checking in with some of the guys to see how they are holding up. I'll post some info up as soon as I get it.
-Jeremy


----------



## influxsg (Jun 15, 2009)

Guys do you have a solution for the dsg on the 2.0 TDI engine?


----------



## SSP Jeremy (Jan 9, 2010)

*Re: (influxsg)*

I'll check with Kris and get back to you.
-Jeremy
443-636-0530


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: (SSP Jeremy)*

TDI has the came clutch as any other DSG. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SSP Jeremy (Jan 9, 2010)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Thanks for the quick heads up. I just wanted to make sure before I opened my mouth. I know the clutches we make work in 12 different cars, just wasn't 100% sure.
Thanks again,
Jeremy


----------



## vwguy13 (Oct 5, 2008)

are the 500whp clutch discs available yet?


----------



## g5gpsa (Jul 16, 2008)

devanf said:


> To all the SA peeps we will also be getting a set for TESTING purposes ... lol
> There will be a package on the Clutches fitted and the DSG flash. The gearbox will have to be shipped to KZN - or car driven to us. The DSG flash is ALREADY available at ALL our Dealers nationally.
> Pricing will be confirmed once we have made arrangement to get the clutches.


 hey devan 
Thanks for representing for us....DOWN HERE... 

What about the DMF? do you still use the stock one... 

Ill call you now.


----------



## g5gpsa (Jul 16, 2008)

are these packs designed for left or right hand drives or does it not make a difference?


----------



## SSPKris (Jan 9, 2010)

It does not make a difference if the car is left or right hand drive. The transmissions are all the same. 

SSP


----------



## itouch (Oct 14, 2007)

Bump for updates, no reviews yet?


----------



## influxsg (Jun 15, 2009)

any updates on this issue i have tried several times to contact ssp performance but with no luck, they didn't answer my emails.


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

:thumbdown:


----------



## SSPKris (Jan 9, 2010)

The 400 and 500whp clutch discs are currently available. The 500whp clutch discs will require a software tuning upgrade.

We will be posting up all of our new information shorlty.

If you need to get in touch with us, [email protected]

Kris


----------



## SSPKris (Jan 9, 2010)

I would like to introduce Daimon Greaves, he is going to be taking over our sales and development of the DSG platform. 

Thank you
Kris


----------



## vwDiNg (Apr 9, 2009)

any update on the software for these ?


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

has anybody installed these yet?


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

I'm pushing around 370 whp on stock clutch packs... no slippage, no issues. I'd skip this upgrade unless your a turbo'd 3.2l or just want to do this. If/when I go threw my stock clutch packs I'm just going to replace them with stock one's; at least i know they have real word reliability.


----------



## playback (Jun 14, 2007)

So if I understand this correctly. 400hp clutches dont need any software and have been tested to 460hp with no software ? Or was that 460 with software on the dsg.

If you used software as well would there be a problem going say revo stage2 dsg and the 400hp clutches ?

As for the previous poster I am on full K04 and stock dsg and slip in 3rd as per vid in last fewseconds :banghead:


----------



## playback (Jun 14, 2007)

Bump for update :laugh:


----------



## Serrari (Jun 29, 2008)

playback said:


> Bump for update :laugh:


http://www.sspperformance.com/products/index.php?cPath=82_92


----------



## playback (Jun 14, 2007)

Sigh..... I give up.

Simple question. Is 500whp without software ? 

Can you expect moer with ? 

Is 400hp without and with you get more ?


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

playback said:


> Sigh..... I give up.
> 
> Simple question. Is 500whp without software ?
> 
> ...


maybe you should contact SSP directly, not too active on these forums. If you or anyone else has the clutch packs please give us a 6 month or so update/review.


----------



## SSPKris (Jan 9, 2010)

If you want to make 500whp reliably you will need the following for the transmission:

SSP 500 whp clutch package
SSP High temp viton clutch basket seals
Unitronic stage 3 software

All products are currently available.

Kris


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

SSPKris said:


> If you want to make 500whp reliably you will need the following for the transmission:
> 
> SSP 500 whp clutch package
> SSP High temp viton clutch basket seals
> ...


Yeah but who has? Anybody installed ANY kits?


----------



## SSPKris (Jan 9, 2010)

Unitronic has tunes serveral big turbo cars pushing over 500hp using the new clutches and software.

We are getting to fit 2 sets in Australia this week.

SSP


----------



## VaGPuncher (Jul 22, 2006)

anyone got anything to say about these yet?


----------



## SSPKris (Jan 9, 2010)

We have sold over 100 of the 500whp clutch discs world wide so far. There are many cars pushing over the 500whp mark and creeping towards the 600 mark. 

SSP


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Just come across this thread.
I was running 540 bhp and 430 lb/ft on SSP clutches and basket seals since March.
Im now upping my build to include..
Uni Stage 3+ engine, unreleased software as of yet.
Uni Stage 3+ DSG, unreleased software as of yet.
GT35/T04z Hybrid.
ID1000 injectors.
1mm overbore.

Files have been developed on Unitronics engine test bed, based on my spec.

Steve


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

how is the real world drivability? track use? how does the fluid look at change?

more details please


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

mrbikle said:


> how is the real world drivability? track use? how does the fluid look at change?
> 
> more details please


SSP are a must if your running big numbers.
Driveability is the same as OEM.
I won't be using it on track, only sprints.
There is a Kevlar product out now, but ive been told it is quite aggressive.

You NEED the software and oils are fine..no issues whatever
Its not cheap but quality isn't.
Steve


----------



## joe3292003 (Jan 25, 2010)

What about us 2010+ DSG guys? Called uni and they said they have no dsg flash for our cars or even a time frame.  The new APR Stage 3 Flash is out now advertising 405 whp on 93 oct. I'm sure the race file will push into the 420-450 range. Would I be fine with just the 400hp pack? I really rather go big and have a little more reliability


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Im sure the new models of car are more difficult to crack the ECUs so there will be a wait for it to happen and of course things will need to be tested.
Im pretty sure there are the clutch plates available, but without the software to support higher torque, it isn't going to be a benefit as the torque limiters and shedding will need to altered to suit your power levels.
Steve


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Just to update my increased build with SSP 500 clutches and Unitronic software.
Up to 1 bar things are holding up, but higher than that and the slippage is BAD.
I have paid up to both SSP and Unitronic and cant get over 1 bar of boost without slippage.
Both companies are talking to each other but i dont want to be posting ECU/mechatronic units back if i can help it. It was a long, long wait last time.
I will update the good news when i get it..
Steve


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

need more clamping force via hydrolic with software. I know of a person that switched to GIAC and it solved his issues.

To give you an idea... my software increased the clamping forces as well and I am running roughly 400 whp with no slipping at all.


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

mrbikle said:


> need more clamping force via hydrolic with software. I know of a person that switched to GIAC and it solved his issues.
> 
> To give you an idea... my software increased the clamping forces as well and I am running roughly 400 whp with no slipping at all.


I used to be on Giac but went to Unitronic as they promised that they could achieve big numbers.
Im already 500+ bhp and looking for 650 but i dont think the mech unit can generate the forces required, but we will see.
Steve


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

pretty sure its a software issue.

if we are talking BHP... im at 500+


----------



## sentari (Dec 4, 2011)

Considering the huge dollars you have in this build i'm surprised you are not using HPA's DSG software. I'm hoping to use HPA Stage III with the SSP clutch pack. As far i've been able to learn, they will work together. HPA Stage III is designed to work on OE clutches. So as long as the SSP packs don't change OE specs (except for strength), it seems to me a good combo. 



sTT eV6 said:


> I used to be on Giac but went to Unitronic as they promised that they could achieve big numbers.
> Im already 500+ bhp and looking for 650 but i dont think the mech unit can generate the forces required, but we will see.
> Steve


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

PMd 
its a gamble using mixed suppliers and if issues arise..who needs to do the fix..its a grey area. 
By going to SSP and Unitronic, they will work together to come up with resolutions..if there are any. 
HPA should be ok with the 500s c/w basket seals..but it is a gamble. 
Steve


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

how much torque are you generating.... that is mainly the issue. 

also, unitedmotorsports has done a lot of work with the dsg in their r32 applications. Get in contact with jeff.


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

how much torque are you generating.... that is mainly the issue. 

also, unitedmotorsports has done a lot of work with the dsg in their r32 applications. Get in contact with jeff.


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

If the question is aimed at me then ive seen 629lb/ft torque but not sure how much of that is a spike as i was holding on for dear life. 
Steve


----------



## Mister Chris (Jan 19, 2012)

I have been struggling with the SSP clutch upgrade as well. It couldn’t hold 500+ Nm. I have done several DSG Software upgrades without a positive result. Now I use a OEM clutch and limited the torque to 500 and a bit Nm. I am really disappointed in the results of the SSP clutch kit.


----------



## sentari (Dec 4, 2011)

In the end, SSP did not make the cut for me. HPA clutch pack and DSG Stage IV won out. Continuity and experience in this particular application is the reason. The savings would have been about 1% of the total build so it just did not make sense. I do fully expect results though.


----------



## SSPKris (Jan 9, 2010)

Mister Chris said:


> I have been struggling with the SSP clutch upgrade as well. It couldn’t hold 500+ Nm. I have done several DSG Software upgrades without a positive result. Now I use a OEM clutch and limited the torque to 500 and a bit Nm. I am really disappointed in the results of the SSP clutch kit.


I would like to bring this thread back to life about our clutch plates....

We as manufacturers can build the best hardware, use the best products available, but still run into an issue now and then. At the time of this post, software was the largest hurdle when trying to modify this transmission. Two years later, the advancement of software ten fold. 

The software has fixed 90% of the issues associated with running an aftermarket clutch. 

If there is anyone having issues with our products, please PM me directly. We strive hard to give the best customer and technical support to all of our customers.

SSP


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Bit late in the day I'm afraid as the peeps that ran your clutches have moved on to other brands and different software cos your products didn't cut it. I took the gamble on your clutchpack and it let me down.
Steve


----------



## SSPKris (Jan 9, 2010)

sTT eV6 said:


> Bit late in the day I'm afraid as the peeps that ran your clutches have moved on to other brands and different software cos your products didn't cut it. I took the gamble on your clutchpack and it let me down.
> Steve


Well sorry that it didn't work out for you. Two years ago we only had a clutch in development, now we have an entire transmission solution and program to work with. Technology and hardware have made leaps and bounds since then. I hope that you are satisfied with your new clutch and software.
We appreciated the business at the time.

SSP


----------



## sentari (Dec 4, 2011)

Truth of the matter is that it's good that more companies are getting into full end to end solutions. Regardless of what brand we selected.

It appears you sell the transmission cooler a la carte.. Seems interesting..


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Yeah..its a bummer getting in early on products that are still in development and sometimes getting burned but hopefully out of adversity comes success.
Hopefully the beta testers who have forked out will be remembered when finished products are given out for free as a thank you...
Steve


----------



## SSPKris (Jan 9, 2010)

sTT eV6 said:


> Yeah..its a bummer getting in early on products that are still in development and sometimes getting burned but hopefully out of adversity comes success.
> Hopefully the beta testers who have forked out will be remembered when finished products are given out for free as a thank you...
> Steve


The only clutch we had some issues with were the Kevlar ones. The Kevlar clutch plates worked great on the track, but overtime did not work out so good for street use.
We notified everyone that had purchased one of what they could be expecting with street driving. They had the option to keep using that clutch or we would have upgraded them to the newer model of clutch at no expense to them. 

If you were one of these customers, please let me know.

SSP


----------



## SSPKris (Jan 9, 2010)

We stand behind our clutch components 100%. We now offer a 1 year warranty on all of our products, including clutches. If you wear out your clutch during this period, no matter the issue, we will replace it free of charge. This warranty is only valid with the original customer and non-transferrable, no exceptions. 

The reason we can make this incredible offer, is that we are so sure that our VW DSG clutch sets will flawlessly for all of our customers. We currently hold 4 world record quarter mile times, with different models of DSG.

SSP


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

do you have any links to DQ350 videos..
Steve


----------



## SSPKris (Jan 9, 2010)

Here's a few of the VW Cars running our parts. Several world quarter mile records here.....


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Cheers.
Do you have any UK agents yet..

Ps I run a DQ350 box on a 3.3 V6 Turbo TT that produces more torque than the 4 potters you've shown..can you offer solutions for 02E on high torque..
Steve


----------



## SSPKris (Jan 9, 2010)

sTT eV6 said:


> Cheers.
> Do you have any UK agents yet..
> 
> Ps I run a DQ350 box on a 3.3 V6 Turbo TT that produces more torque than the 4 potters you've shown..can you offer solutions for 02E on high torque..
> Steve


We currently do not offer anything for the DQ350. 

SSP


----------



## SSPKris (Jan 9, 2010)

sTT eV6 said:


> Cheers.
> Do you have any UK agents yet..
> 
> Ps I run a DQ350 box on a 3.3 V6 Turbo TT that produces more torque than the 4 potters you've shown..can you offer solutions for 02E on high torque..
> Steve


We have a few 02E transmissions that are making 550 ft/lbs + of torque on stage 2 clutch assemblies.

SSP


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm running 600lb/ft+ so I'm up against it..cheers anyway.
Steve


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2012)

So many of our customers are very satisfied with SSP products! 

Thanks guys! 
Phil


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

It's good to see that SSP are coming through with some good products.
I may speak to SSP or Dodson in the future if my current setup needs changing out.

Ps DQ350 DSG runs the same clutchpack as the DQ250 DSG, so there is some crossover available..
Steve


----------



## SSPKris (Jan 9, 2010)

sTT eV6 said:


> It's good to see that SSP are coming through with some good products.
> I may speak to SSP or Dodson in the future if my current setup needs changing out.
> 
> Ps DQ350 DSG runs the same clutchpack as the DQ250 DSG, so there is some crossover available..
> Steve


I will do some research on this transmission. We do not see these transmission state side.

SSP


----------



## SSPKris (Jan 9, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> So many of our customers are very satisfied with SSP products!
> 
> Thanks guys!
> Phil


Phil, thanks for continuing to use our products.

Here's a sneak peak at something new for the 02E coming up....


----------



## sentari (Dec 4, 2011)

Steve, is that "DQ350" the same as mine? 



sTT eV6 said:


> It's good to see that SSP are coming through with some good products.
> I may speak to SSP or Dodson in the future if my current setup needs changing out.
> 
> Ps DQ350 DSG runs the same clutchpack as the DQ250 DSG, so there is some crossover available..
> Steve


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

sentari said:


> Steve, is that "DQ350" the same as mine?


Yep..as well as the 3 letter code it is known as a DQ350
Steve


----------



## Brd.Prey (Oct 25, 2012)

Kris do you have a rebuild service? If I get to you can you pull my DSG rebuild it to stage 3? If not can I ship it (scary).


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Im pretty sure SSP can supply you with a stage 3 setup but are you going to continue using the APR DSG map?
If there is an issue, who will be responsible..
Steve


----------



## Brd.Prey (Oct 25, 2012)

If SSP was rebuilding it I would go the direction they recommended.


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Brd.Prey said:


> If SSP was rebuilding it I would go the direction they recommended.


Good..you don't want to be a piggy in the middle.
Steve


----------



## LordRathamon (Mar 22, 2015)

SSPKris said:


> Phil, thanks for continuing to use our products.
> 
> Here's a sneak peak at something new for the 02E coming up....


Yep, I'm excited! How is your 02E core program coming along?


----------



## SSPKris (Jan 9, 2010)

Brd.Prey said:


> Kris do you have a rebuild service? If I get to you can you pull my DSG rebuild it to stage 3? If not can I ship it (scary).


Yes, we can build your clutch to your exact specifications. If you don't want to send me your clutch upfront, you can pay a core fee and I can send you one from our facility. I charge 800 USD for a core.
The core charge is refunded when you return your old clutch to me.

This works out really well for dealers. It cuts out the down time as well as eliminating and errors that may occur when installing a clutch pack.

SSP


----------



## styling5030 (Feb 13, 2009)

new clutch coming for dq500?


----------



## SSPKris (Jan 9, 2010)

styling5030 said:


> new clutch coming for dq500?


Yes, we have been developing performance parts for the DQ500 for over 1 year now. Two stages of clutch plates will soon be released after extensive testing overseas.


----------



## SSPKris (Jan 9, 2010)

VW DQ500


----------

